# A glimpse of Hope!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I thought I would share a picture I saw today reading the news. We are fast approaching the end of 2014, I cant really say much of anything good has happened this year around the globe. Hopefully 2015 brings some peace around the world, and especially in the US, where it seems the cultural diversity and racism is spreading rampant amongst the whites and other monorities. anyways, this picture gave me some hope after seeing it! hopefully it will show that there is still some good in this world! The picture is of an Officer and Black teen from Oregon at a Ferguson protest.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I thought I would share a picture I saw today reading the news. We are fast approaching the end of 2014, I cant really say much of anything good has happened this year around the globe. Hopefully 2015 brings some peace around the world, and especially in the US, where it seems the cultural diversity and racism is spreading rampant amongst the whites and other monorities. anyways, this picture gave me some hope after seeing it! hopefully it will show that there is still some good in this world! The picture is of an Officer and Black teen from Oregon at a Ferguson protest.
> 
> View attachment 8427


What are you alleging? We just need the facts Ma'am. We aint into extemporaneous bull shit. Very nice pic.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That could have been me and he could have been my son..............Well, you know what I mean.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

There is plenty of reason for hope. It is just not usually in the headlines. Just one thing that was commented on here recently is that prepping has become "main stream". I think that is pretty dang good that folks are falling over themselves trying to become self-sufficient. Don't you?

I think it was Winston Churchill that said (paraphrase) "America can always be counted on to do the right thing after they have tried everything else."


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Davonte Hart - slam dunked obama to the toilet without saying a word. Loved it.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> There is plenty of reason for hope. It is just not usually in the headlines. Just one thing that was commented on here recently is that prepping has become "main stream". I think that is pretty dang good that folks are falling over themselves trying to become self-sufficient. Don't you?
> 
> I think it was Winston Churchill that said (paraphrase) "America can always be counted on to do the right thing after they have tried everything else."


It would be interesting to see the statistics of preppers to non preppers, also the ages of the preppers aswell, I fear it's the middle aged folks who consist of 98
% of preppers, the kids seem to be more liberal these days, and also depend more on Government handouts and protection rather than taking responsibility for them selves!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm gonna' stop posting. I posted this exact same thing 3 days ago and got NOTHING. My thread just disappeared into oblivion...ya' bastards. :grin:


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

jro1 said:


> It would be interesting to see the statistics of preppers to non preppers, also the ages of the preppers aswell, I fear it's the middle aged folks who consist of 98
> % of preppers, the kids seem to be more liberal these days, and also depend more on Government handouts and protection rather than taking responsibility for them selves!


I believe preppers generally are an older group, but mostly because young people have much more immediate needs for their funds as opposed to depending on government handouts.

I'd be curious what the younger members here think the situation is.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Diver said:


> I believe preppers generally are an older group, but mostly because young people have much more immediate needs for their funds as opposed to depending on government handouts.
> 
> I'd be curious what the younger members here think the situation is.


I'm 31, and have been prepping in some way since I was a child, I used to cut the pictures out a cabelas catalogue that I would get in the mail around christmas time, I would put the pics in a binder in empty hockey card sleeves, and pretend that It was all the stuff I needed to survive and be a bush man when I grew up, I guess prepping came naturally to me, none of my folks prepped, now looking back, it seems weird that it was in my blood from day one to want to be independant from society. I blame the School system these days for the way kids and young teens think, we can also blame the entertainment industry for wanting useless junk and commercialism. I think the kids will turn on us one day and sell us out to the gestapo!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

At 31 you are barely beyond being a kid yourself. (I do not mean that in a condescending way.) Guys like you and Ark give me a great deal of hope for turning this whole dependency mess around.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I'm gonna' stop posting. I posted this exact same thing 3 days ago and got NOTHING. My thread just disappeared into oblivion...ya' bastards. :grin:


I saw it Buck. I even posted it to my Facebook Page.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

At 36, I am just now getting to a financially "comfortable" time in my life. Being young is a struggle. Every penny you have is used to survive daily life.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I saw it Buck. I even posted it to my Facebook Page.


I know you did buddy. Hey A-Holes...see who had my back? Magilla the Gorilla. Take that bitches...:lol:


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I know you did buddy. Hey A-Holes...see who had my back? Magilla the Gorilla. Take that bitches...:lol:


Sorry for stealing the spotlight buddy! i didn't know this was posted already, just got back to civilization, was in the bush for a week hunting!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

jro1 said:


> Sorry for stealing the spotlight buddy! i didn't know this was posted already, just got back to civilization, was in the bush for a week hunting!


Oh sure, Mr. "I didn't know as my thread hits page two because of ALL the comments and views"....

How did your "hunting" go? Hmmm?

You know I'm just giving you a bad time right?  As well as those guys who were supposed to be my friends...they can eat a turd. Not really. I'm just having fun. I swear.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Oh sure, Mr. "I didn't know as my thread hits page two because of ALL the comments and views"....
> 
> How did your "hunting" go? Hmmm?
> 
> You know I'm just giving you a bad time right?  As well as those guys who were supposed to be my friends...they can eat a turd. Not really. I'm just having fun. I swear.


I wanted to read what you wrote but it had monkey shit all over it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hell Yes I saw your thread BDB.

Umm, Ahhh, Uh, Well, Umm, I was trying to think of something cool to say. Yeah, that's it.

Hey Look over there, one of the Kardooshonians is acting like a slut!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Hell Yes I saw your thread BDB.
> 
> Umm, Ahhh, Uh, Well, Umm, I was trying to think of something cool to say. Yeah, that's it.
> 
> Hey Look over there, one of the Kardooshonians is acting like a slut!


I'm amazed she didn't break the internet considering all that ass she has to pack around. Guess she makes up for it by being light on talent, personality, morals, stuff like that.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I'm gonna' stop posting. I posted this exact same thing 3 days ago and got NOTHING. My thread just disappeared into oblivion...ya' bastards. :grin:


To be honest I saw it BDB and may have even "liked" it. But was trying not to be all girly emotional and post some uplifting omg lets all be friends post. Meh so some some people have a heart *shrug*.
Nah ok honestly, it almost made me cry. Not because it was some pc bullcrap but because that little boy had honest emotion. I think some emotion could be well used on this forum. Jmho...

Hey if anybody needs some emotion I have buckets of excess I'd be willing to barter...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well as my Daddy always said..kittens are cute but they grow up to be cats. Black chillins are nice too but they grow up to be Gentle Giants who try to kill cops. Yes we understand. Stay locked and loaded.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well as my Daddy always said..kittens are cute but they grow up to be cats. Black chillins are nice too but they grow up to be Gentle Giants who try to kill cops. Yes we understand. Stay locked and loaded.


Blame the lazy non existant parenting and the Guv that keeps the drugs fresh on the streets, or the free handouts that teach them to be lazy non contributing members of society! Maybe this kid has a chance! It's not fair to say that they are all ganstas to be! We are all Gods children, I would give that kid a chance! It makes me sad that some of these kids will never even leave the neighborhood they grew up in, never see the mountains or the wilderness, never get to go hunting with dad.....


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well as my Daddy always said..kittens are cute but they grow up to be cats. Black chillins are nice too but they grow up to be Gentle Giants who try to kill cops. Yes we understand. Stay locked and loaded.


You have a good point Bigwheel. I'll play devils advocate. What if the "black chillin" was raised out of it's natural environment? Hypothesis... raised by adopted parents? The whole genetics versus environment theory?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> You have a good point Bigwheel. I'll play devils advocate. What if the "black chillin" was raised out of it's natural environment? Hypothesis... raised by adopted parents? The whole genetics versus environment theory?


the old saying goes, "you can always take the cat out of the jungle, but you can never take the jungle out of the cat"! Look at us, we have been out of the wilderness for thousands of years..and we still cant act civilized, we remove them from Africa and expect them to be civilized in a little over 150 years! just sayin. Ignorance will taint the soul! I know we like to joke around about it here sometimes, but in all honesty, we might have to take one these peoples lives, just because darker forces are turning us against eachother, but we all sit here and make comments like its going to be fun shooting black thugs like its a Zombie game!

I feel it would sit better with me having to shoot some white trash that came burglarizing the house, than to shoot some black thug who only ever knew a life of crime, and I have seen the documentaries about black gangs, some of these guys have know where else to go, they admit that they are tired and scared of the life of crime! most of them belive in what comes around goes around, and some of them cried during interviews knowing that they might have to rob an old lady or a single mom just to survive another day on the streets!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

jro1 said:


> the old saying goes, "you can always take the cat out of the jungle, but you can never take the jungle out of the cat"! Look at us, we have been out of the wilderness for thousands of years..and we still cant act civilized, we remove them from Africa and expect them to be civilized in a little over 150 years! just sayin. Ignorance will taint the soul! I know we like to joke around about it here sometimes, but in all honesty, we might have to take one these peoples lives, just because darker forces are turning us against eachother, but we all sit here and make comments like its going to be fun shoot black thugs like its a Zombie game!


 I'll tell you one thing right now Jro1... I'll do* what ever *I have to do to protect me and my babies, (ANYTHING) make no damn doubt about it. But I guess there's still that (human?!) (female?!) (emotional?!) part of me that thinks people aren't automatically wired to their skin color. Am I being pc or just optimistic??


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I'll tell you one thing right now Jro1... I'll do* what ever *I have to do to protect me and my babies, (ANYTHING) make no damn doubt about it. But I guess there's still that (human?!) (female?!) (emotional?!) part of me that thinks people aren't automatically wired to their skin color. Am I being pc or just optimistic??


no, just realistic!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I'll tell you one thing right now Jro1... I'll do* what ever *I have to do to protect me and my babies, (ANYTHING) make no damn doubt about it. But I guess there's still that (human?!) (female?!) (emotional?!) part of me that thinks people aren't automatically wired to their skin color. Am I being pc or just optimistic??


I'm just a little scared is all, I have a family to protect. but I was given a second chance as a young teenager. If it wasnt for my mom staying srong and help from the good people at church who dedicated time and energy, I might have ended up some thug..I don't know? I know we are getting closer to judgement, I wish everyone had the same chance at as the rest of us, I guess we just got lucky!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I'm just a little scared is all, I have a family to protect. but I was given a second chance as a young teenager. If it wasnt for my mom staying srong and help from the good people at church who dedicated time and energy, I might have ended up some thug..I don't know? I know we are getting closer to judgement, I wish everyone had the same chance at as the rest of us, I guess we just got lucky!


I have a family to protect too. It scares the living daylight out of me every damn day.... I guess I just kinda wonder if _i_ got the chance to raise or influence somebody if I might make a difference....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I have a family to protect too. It scares the living daylight out of me every damn day.... I guess I just kinda wonder if _i_ got the chance to raise or influence somebody if I might make a difference....


i was a climbing instructor for three years, also worked summer camps during that time, i would instruct up to 100 kids a week, 98% of my kids stayed throughout all of the climbing levels till they completed all of them. i was the only intsructor to date that was able to keep the same kids coming for climbing programs, the next instructor who took my place after I resigned(Union disagreements) told me that the program speacialist told him that I was one of the best intructors they ever had, I wish they would have told me that, i may have stayed knowing that i made such a difference in some of those kids lives, It made me feel selfish that i quit over a union dispute, rather than doing it for the kids, ever since then I feel as if i have this curse on me and that i keep taking these shitty jobs ever since i left in july 2013! but i suppose that even i was there to make a diference in just one kids life, it was worth it!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

jro1 said:


> i was a climbing instructor for three years, also worked summer camps during that time, i would instruct up to 100 kids a week, 98% of my kids stayed throughout all of the climbing levels till they completed all of them. i was the only intsructor to date that was able to keep the same kids coming for climbing programs, the next instructor who took my place after I resigned(Union disagreements) told me that the program speacialist told him that I was one of the best intructors they ever had, I wish they would have told me that, i may have stayed knowing that i made such a difference in some of those kids lives, It made me feel selfish that i quit over a union dispute, rather than doing it for the kids, ever since then I feel as if i have this curse on me and that i keep taking these shitty jobs ever since i left in july 2013! but i suppose that even i was there to make a diference in just one kids life, it was worth it!


And that right there is all I ever wanted to do. Be a teacher. To just make a difference in one child's life...

I started volunteering as a teachers aid when I was in the 6th grade. (olden days) went to college for almost 2 years then dropped out to start raising my family. Never regret my family of course but regret not making it on to be a teacher every single day of my life.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

you still can, just be a good teacher to your kids! and you can always check out a local recreation centre, most often rec centres are drop off centres for parents who don't want to parent for the evening, i was fortunate enough to help show some of these kids good morals and ethics! some of those kids just want a grownup besides mom or dad to talk to and shoot some hoops with, or badminton..lol badminton is pretty poular here with the kids.... damn i miss working at the rec centre!!!


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

jro1 said:


> i was a climbing instructor for three years, also worked summer camps during that time, i would instruct up to 100 kids a week, 98% of my kids stayed throughout all of the climbing levels till they completed all of them. i was the only intsructor to date that was able to keep the same kids coming for climbing programs, the next instructor who took my place after I resigned(Union disagreements) told me that the program speacialist told him that I was one of the best intructors they ever had, I wish they would have told me that, i may have stayed knowing that i made such a difference in some of those kids lives, It made me feel selfish that i quit over a union dispute, rather than doing it for the kids, ever since then I feel as if i have this curse on me and that i keep taking these shitty jobs ever since i left in july 2013! but i suppose that even i was there to make a diference in just one kids life, it was worth it!


My sentiments exactly. In young days I taught swimming at YMCA's, taught guitar at high schools and recreation centers. Then decided I needed higher-paying jobs, i.e. wedding photography, newspaper reporting - only to miss the kids with all my heart.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

jro1 said:


> you still can, just be a good teacher to your kids! and you can always check out a local recreation centre, most often rec centres are drop off centres for parents who don't want to parent for the evening, i was fortunate enough to help show some of these kids good morals and ethics! some of those kids just want a grownup besides mom or dad to talk to and shoot some hoops with, or badminton..lol badminton is pretty poular here with the kids.... damn i miss working at the rec centre!!!


Hehe I did that. Ms. Kahlan was a camp counselor at the YMCA. Good times, I miss those kids. Anyway... enough derailing thread. Back to op!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Original post.....there is still Hope!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

There's always hope. Otherwise what is the point in preparing?!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Really? Page 4?


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

I know, and it's fun and so rewarding. I still do rec work once in a while, usually volleyball now, a little guitar. Some people just hit it off with kids more than others; a fun, jolly spirit helps most. Why not go back, at least part time?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Really? Page 4?


lol....you can try and bring it back to life, i promise i will make a comment to keep it alive


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Psst hey ... BDB ....... {{HUG!!}}


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Coolwater said:


> a fun, jolly spirit helps most.


Sigh... poor new Ms. Coolwater. I'm sorry to be the one to tell you... but we can't have have fun jolly spirits here. I'm afraid it's against the prepping law. You're gonna have to buckle down, suck it up and be hard ass prepping all the time if you wanna hang here with us....


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Dark and gloomy wins the race. Or some crap like that.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

....not slow and steady?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

She's kidding Coolwater. Glad to see you posting.:-D


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah. Slow and steady. No wonder I've been grumpy. Thanks.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

Kahlan, LOL!  I'm probably getting there and just not feeling it yet.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Hehe it's been a tumultuous day to say the least so my sarcasm (defense mode?!) is in high gear. I'm happy to see you posting. Please feel free to bring some fun and jolly to the forum. It is mho they can use it


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Dubyagee said:


> Dark and gloomy wins the race. Or some crap like that.


I thought treachery and guile won the race?!? Now I am confused. Is this under official review again?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

....and nice guys finish last!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Sigh....... MEN! I'm trying to have a feel good thread here do ya mind?!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Sigh....... MEN! I'm trying to have a feel good thread here do ya mind?!


well, look at that time! 530am comes quick!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I grew up in Los Angeles county. Plenty of turmoil. I have so many friends that do not fit the profile of idiot. But if I ever posted publicly I suspect some would change my mind. 
Poilitics can do some people real wrong


----------

